# خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية: fuel cell



## احمد ابو الحارث (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تحية طيبة عطرة لكل الادراريين و المشرفين و الاعضاء والضيوف في هذا الملتقى الهندسي الرائع...

كلنا يعلم كيف ان العالم يتوجه الان لانتاج الطاقة النظيفة بيئياً ويحاول الابتعاد كليا عن الوقود الذي سبب و ما زال يسبب التلوث البيئي و الاحتباس الحراري و الذي يهدد في هذه الايام سكان هذه الارض ككل و ما يقارب المليار و نصف المليار ممن ييقيمون في المناطق الساحلية...

لانقاذ كوكبنا وجب علينا ان نتخذ خطوات عملية لا مجر كلام ...
انا الان اقوم على مشروع كامل حول هذا الموضوع... وغيري الكثير

ولنجعل من هذا الموضوع مركزا للابحاث يرجع اليه كل من يحتاج الى معلومة,كتاب,شرح,فيديو....
بما لديكم ننجح هذا العمل

وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## احمد ابو الحارث (4 يناير 2010)

*بداية الغيث قطرة*

History






*Historical Perspective* 
Sir William Grove developed the first fuel cell in England in 1839. His experiments during this time on electrolysis — the use of electricity to split water into hydrogen and oxygen — led to the first mention of a device that would later be termed the "fuel cell." 
Grove believed that if it was possible to split water into hydrogen and oxygen with electricity, the reverse of the electrolysis process — to generate electricity from the reaction of oxygen with hydrogen — should also be possible. To test this theory, he enclosed two platinum strips in separate sealed bottles, one containing hydrogen and the other containing oxygen. When these containers were immersed in dilute sulphuric acid, a current began to flow between the two electrodes and water was formed in the gas bottles. To increase the voltage produced, Grove linked several of these devices in series and produced what he referred to as a "gas battery." The chemists Ludwig Mond and Charles Langer coined the term "fuel cell" in 1889 as they attempted to build the first practical device using air and industrial coal gas. 
Scientists and engineers soon learned that they would have to overcome many hurdles if this new technology was to be commercialized. By the end of the 19th century, the internal combustion engine was emerging and the widespread exploitation of fossil fuels sent the fuel cell the way of scientific curiosity. 
An engineer, Dr. Francis Thomas Bacon, at Cambridge University in England, wrote the next major chapter in the



fuel cell story. In 1932, Bacon resurrected the machine developed by Mond and Langer and implemented a number of modifications to the original design. These included replacing the platinum electrodes with less expensive nickel gauze. He also substituted the sulphuric acid electrolyte for alkali potassium hydroxide, a substance less corrosive to the electrodes. This device, which he named the "Bacon Cell," was in essence the first alkaline fuel cell (AFC). Another 27 years would pass until Bacon could produce a truly workable fuel cell. In 1959, Bacon demonstrated a machine capable of producing 5 kW of power, enough to power a welding machine. 
Harry Karl Ihrig of Allis-Chalmers, a farm equipment manufacturer in the U.S., was also intrigued with fuel cell technology. His breakthrough, late in 1959, was demonstrating the first fuel cell-powered vehicle. By combining 1008 cells, he produced a fuel cell stack, which could generate 15 kW and was capable of powering a 20 hp tractor. 
*Contemporary Perspective* 
Beginning in the late 1950s and early 1960s, there was renewed interest in the fuel cell. NASA was looking for a way to power a series of upcoming manned space flights. Using batteries for power had already been ruled out due to weight considerations. Solar energy was too expensive at the time and nuclear power was determined to be too risky. In NASA's search for an alternative, the fuel cell was thought to be a possible solution. NASA sponsored efforts to develop practical working fuel cells that could be used during these space flights. These efforts led to the development of the first Proton Exchange Membrane Fuel Cell (PEMFC). 
In 1955, while NASA was conducting research, a scientist working at General Electric (GE) modified the original fuel cell design. Willard Thomas Grubb used a sulphonated polystyrene ion-exchange membrane as the electrolyte. Three years later another GE chemist, Leonard Niedrach, devised a way of depositing platinum onto this membrane, which ultimately became known as the "Grubb-Niedrach fuel cell." GE and NASA developed this technology together resulting in its use on the Gemini space project. This was the first commercial use of a fuel cell. 
In the early 1960s, aircraft engine manufacturer Pratt & Whitney licensed the Bacon patents for the Alkaline Fuel Cell (AFC). With the goal of reducing the weight and designing a longer-lasting fuel cell than the GE PEM design, Pratt & Whitney improved the original Bacon design. As a result, Pratt & Whitney won a contract from NASA to supply these fuel cells to the Apollo spacecraft. Alkali cells have since been used on most subsequent manned U.S. space missions, including those of the Space Shuttle. 
During the 1970s, fuel cell technology was developed for systems on Earth. The oil embargos of 1973 and 1979 helped to push along the research effort of the fuel cell as the U.S. Government was looking for a way to become less dependent on petroleum imports. 
A number of companies and government organizations began serious research into overcoming the obstacles to widespread commercialization of the fuel cell. Throughout the 1970s and 1980s, a large research effort was dedicated to developing the materials needed, identifying the optimum fuel source and drastically reducing the cost of this technology. 
During the 1980s, fuel cell technology began to be tested by utilities and automobile manufacturers. Technical breakthroughs during the decade included the development of the first marketable fuel cell-powered vehicle in 1993 by the Canadian company, Ballard. In the last few years, fuel cells have been installed in hospitals and schools. The U.S. Department of Defense (DoD) http://www.dodfuelcell.com/ Fuel Cell Program has supported the installation of 30 PAFC systems generating 200 kW each to demonstrate the technology in real-world environments, support further commercialization of this technology and learn the role of these systems in DoD facilities. In addition, most of the major automotive companies have unveiled prototype fuel cell-powered cars. Trials of fuel cell-powered buses have taken place in Chicago and Vancouver with other cities in North America and Europe looking to take delivery of these vehicles in the near future.


----------



## د حسين (5 يناير 2010)

*موضوع هام جدا*

شكرا للسيد احمد على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام جدا 
ان هذه التكنولوجيا قد وضعت بالاستخدام ولتسيير السيارات الكهربائية 
وملخص ذلك حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة :
يملأ خزان السيارة بأي نوع من الوقود وغالبا انواع من الكحول أو غاز الهيدروجين ويتم امراره الى حجرة تتصل بالهواء الخارجي عبر غشاء نصف نفوذ فيعبر الأكسجين الجوي لداخل الحجرة ليؤكسد الوقود ويتشكل الماء فقط في حال الهيدروجين أو يكون معه غاز الكربون في باقي انواع الوقود ويتشكل فرق كمون كهربائي بين الكترود قريب جدا وملامس للغشاء وبين الكترود آخر موجود في الطرف المقابل لهذه الحجرة ( الخلية ) ويستفاد من التيار الكهربائي المتولد في شحن بطاريات السيارة وتشغيل محركها,
أرجو ممن ليهم معلومات أكثر تفصيلا أن يساهموا في نشرها من أجل الفائدة للجميع وأن لا تكون مجرد نقل من الانترنتيت (أرجو صياغة المعلومات بالعربية وباسلوبنا المبسط ) وشكرا​


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع مفيد ومشكور عليه كثيرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

*مصادر الطاقة الحرة اللتى يتم محاربتها اعلاميا*








السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
الطاقة النظيفة لها الكثير من الموضوعات بالمنتدى
وعلينا الاول ان نوضح انها مهاجمة منقبل قلة من الاغبياء الذين يريدون ان يفرضون اكاذيبهم بالقوة على المنتدى والاعضاء و لا دليل لهم علمى سوى اقوالهم 
وان ن طلبت منهم المصادر العلمية اللتى تؤيد اكاذيبهم تهربوا وفروا فرار الذئب من الاسد 

بعد شرح تلك النقطة الهامة واللتى هى سبب تاخر الامه الاسلامية علميا 

والان الى الشرح 

مصادر الطاقة الرخيصة والحرة 

1- محركات مغناطيسية دائمة الحركة 

2= محركات دائمة الحركة تعمل بالجاذبية الارضية واختلاف وضع الاثقال عليها 

3- محركات تعمل بالغازات الخاملة اللتى لا تحترق وتعتمد على دورة مغلقة بين العادم ومدخل الوقود
وتعتمد على احداث شرارة كهربية لتلك الغاز مما يتولد منها انفجار داخل السلندرات وتلك الغازات لا تشتعل 
انما الانفجار لانه مشبعه بشحنه كهربية مغناطيسية

4- محركات تعتمد على الماء كوقود 
فهو الوقود الذى لا ينفذ ابدا 
وقد جعل الله تعالى اسرارا به 
منه اسرار الحياة 

واستخدام الماء كوقود له عدة طرق اولها 
تحليله كهربيها ودخوله الى المحرك بدلا من البنزين والسولار فيحترق ويخرج مع العادم بخار ماء الذر يمكن الاستفادة من الحرارة فيه لتشغيل محرك اخرك وتوليد طاقة منه مثل محرك سترلينج الحرارى 
ثم اعادة الماء المتبقي الى خلايا التحليل

ومنها تحليل الماء الى غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين ثم اعادة تجميعهم مرة اخرىلتحصل على كهرباء تصل الى مئات الاطعاف من الطاقة الكهربية اللتى تم استخدامها فى التحليل الكهربي

ومنهااستخدام الماء مع بعض الاضافات مثل اختراع العالم الامريكي باول بانتون والذى يسمي ال GeeT

5 - استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتشغيل السيارات 
مثل السيارة شمسون اللتى تم اختراعها من قبل اساتذة جامعه جنوب الوادى بمصر وتلك السيارة لا تحتاج الى وقودابدا لان الواح الطاقة الشمسية مثبته على سقفها 

6- الدوائر الكهربية لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية وتسمى ال solid stat 
وهى من الظواهر العلمية العجبية وتعتمد على معدن الالومنيوم لانتاج الكهرباء عند تاثره بالمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية 

7 - انتاج الكهرباء من الهواء بقدرة تصل الى 100 كيلووات او اكثر باستخدام تكنولوجيا العالم نيكولاي تسلا

وتعتمد على استقطاب الاشعه الكونية للكواكب والمجرات والشمس وتوصيلها بالارض لنحصل على فولت عالى جدا يقترب من المليون فولت 
ويتم تحويله الى قدرة عالية بتقليل الفولت وزيادة الامبير 

وهناك الكثير من الاختراعات العلمية ستجدها مشروجة ومرفق معها الملفات العلمية والرسوم الهندسية لها بالمنتدى


----------



## د حسين (12 يناير 2010)

*خلط الأوراق*

لماذا خلط الأوراق من جديد ؟؟؟
اننا نؤمن ايمانا مطلقا بالطاقات المتجددة ولا خلاف عليها مثل الشمس والرياح وغيرها ....
اما محركك الموهوم ... وبعد كل النقاشات ..هل رأيت يوما نارا وقودها الماء....​


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يناير 2010)

د حسين قال:


> لماذا خلط الأوراق من جديد ؟؟؟
> اننا نؤمن ايمانا مطلقا بالطاقات المتجددة ولا خلاف عليها مثل الشمس والرياح وغيرها ....
> اما محركك الموهوم ... وبعد كل النقاشات ..هل رأيت يوما نارا وقودها الماء....​


الم اقل انك تحتاج الى طبيب نفسي ليوقذك من اوهامك وسبك للاخرين


----------



## احمد ابو الحارث (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا اخوة نحن طارحين موضوع علمي للنقاش
وان كان بعض الامور يرفضها العقل حاليا لكن قد تمر الايام ونجدها حقيقة امام اعيننا
وما اختراع الهاتف النقال منا ببعيد والذي عندما ظهر قال بعضهم انه رجس من عمل الشيطان

أخي فجر الصباح لو انك كنت الين من هذا الاسلوب لما تم ايقافك

ولنعد الى نقاشنا العلمي....


----------



## قناص غزة (19 يناير 2010)

رساله عتاب للاخ فجر الصباح ارجوا منك احترام باقى الاعضاء فقط اعطنى موضوع قمت على تنفيذه فى الواقع بدون تهجم وانا على استعداد لطرح الطريقه النهاْئيه لتشغيل السياره بوقود الهيدروجين والتى اتعبت الكثير من الاخوة بدون دائره رنين وللاسف الكل ينقل موضوع بدون ان ينتبه للتفاصيل 99% من مقاطع الفيديو تبين استخدام الهيروجين كغاز مساعد على الاحتراق وليس اعتماد كلى ليعلم كل الاخوة ان طريقه التحليل الكهربى عن طريق البطاريه فقط لن تجعل المحرك يعمل لقله كميه الغازالمنتجه وللعلم نحتاج اكثر من 40 لتر غاز فى الدقيقه ليعمل المحرك على سرعات متفاوته بدايه من 500 دورة الى 2500 دورة فى الدقيقه


----------



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

نحن نعلم ان الوقود الاحفوري سوف ينتهي في يوما ما وان نسبة الغازات الدفيئة بدات تتزايد الي حد كبير وهدا الدي يجعله خطر علي حياة الانسان لذا يجب انا نعمل سويا في تطبيق افكارنا وليست فقد لدراستها جميعنا عنده افكار وحل لهذه المشكلة لكن لا يوجد تطبيق لها وبارك الله في الجميع...............


----------



## وردةالحياة (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله في الجميع^_^


----------



## سعيد كروم (15 مارس 2010)

يا دكتور حسين السلام عليكم وياريت تتحفنا بعلمك الغزير لنستفيد منك جميعاً مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## aladin331 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
(لا ادري لماذا الهجوم و التهكم على معلومات علمية) 
المعادلة التي تربط الطاقة بالكتلة هي E=m.C^2
كلنا يعرفها ونعرف ان بها تحول اليورانيوم الى طاقة هائلة في عملية الانشطار
و ايضاً يمكن ان يتحول الهيدوجين الى طاقة في عملية الاندماج.
فلماذا ... نستبعد (في يوم ما) ان يكون وقود السيارات هو الماء


----------



## aminabdulhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

احمد ابو الحارث قال:


> sir william grove developed the first fuel cell in england in 1839. His experiments during this time on electrolysis — the use of electricity to split water into hydrogen and oxygen — led to the first mention of a device that would later be termed the "fuel cell."
> وضع السير ويليام غروف خلية الوقود الاولى في انكلترا في 1839. تجاربه على التحليل الكهربائي خلال تلك الفترة ، استخدام الكهرباء لانشطار الماء الى هيدروجين و اوكسجين أدى إلى أول ذكر لما عرف فيما بعد بـ "خلايا الوقود".
> Grove believed that if it was possible to split water into hydrogen and oxygen with electricity, the reverse of the electrolysis process — to generate electricity from the reaction of oxygen with hydrogen should also be possible. —
> يعتقد جروف أنه إذا كان من الممكن تحليل الماء الى الهيدروجين والاوكسجين بواسطة الكهرباء ، فعلى العكس من عملية التحليل الكهربائي يمكن توليد الكهرباء بتفاعل الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين .
> ...



المقال مترجم بمساعدة السيد جوجل و بتصرف بسيط مني
وقد رغبت في ترجمته كليا لأن يبين أن مسألة وقود الهيدروجين قديمة ومنفذة بالفعل ولكن على نطاق ضيق
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## aminabdulhady (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف كامل عن خلايا الوقود (Fuel Cell )
تاريخ تطور خلايا الوقود:-

يمكن ان نقول انه تم اختراع تقنية خلية الوقود على يد ولشمان سير ويليام جروفWelshman Sir WilliamGrove فى عام 1839 حيث ان اختراعه لبطارية الغاز الفولتية gas voltaic battery هو الذى اعطى العلماء بعد ذلك مبادئ تفنية خلية الوقود .

كانت فكرة عمل بطارية جروف البسيطة هى اساس ظهور تقنية خلايا الوقود ولكن لم يظهر هذا الاسم فعليا الا فى سنة 1889 على يد تشارلز لنجر Charles Langer و لودفيج موندز Ludwig Mond'sحيث انهم اول من حاولوا صناعة اول خلية وقود فعلية.

وفى عام 1960 استخدمت ناسا NASA – national aeronautics and space administration تقنية خلايا الوقود عمليا فى توليد الكهرباء و تشغيل سيارة فضائية صغيرة spacecraft وبعد ذلك ظل التطور فى خلايا الوقود مستمر فى فترة السبعينيات حتى بداية الثمانينيات عندما بدأ يدخل فى صناعة السيارات – وهذا ما يهمنا فى الموضوع - وظلت خلايا الوقود فى مرحلة اختبار و تطوير حتى منتصف التسعينيات وصلت الى مرحلة يمكن معها استخدمها فى السيارات حيث ان حجمها و كفاءتها زادت بشكل جيد وفى السطور القليلة القادمة سوف اقوم بشرح طريقة عمل خلايا الوقود المتطور بالتفصيل ان شاء الله.

ما هى خلايا الوقود؟:-

هى ببساطة جهاز لتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الى طاقة كهربية حيث ان خلية الوقود تعمل على تحويل الهيدروجين و الاكسجين الى ماء ومن خلال هذا التفاعل ينتج تيار كهربى يستفاد به.



ويمكننا مجازا ان نقول ان خلايا الوقود تتشابة مع البطارية حيث انها تقوم بتوليد طاقة كهربية من تفاعلات كيميائية ولكن الاختلاف هنا ان البطارية لها عمر افتراضى بينما خلية الوقود لا نهائية حيث انه طالما يدخل اليها هيدروجين و اكسجين يخرج تيار كهربى.
وخلايا الوقود تنافس بشدة العديد من مصادر توليد الكهرباء الاخرى مثل التربينات الغازية gas turbine و محطات توليد القوى الضخمة city's power plant حتى انها تنافس البطارية الصغير التى قد نستخدمها فى تشغيل الكومبيوتر المحمول LapTop .

ويعتبر السبب الاساسى فى تفوق خلايا الوقود عن باقى مصادر توليد الكهرباء السابق ذكرها هو زيادة الكفاءة الشديدة حيث ان معظم هذة المصادر تستخدم حرق الوقود للحصول على طاقة مما يزيد من التلوث كما ان الطاقة الناتجة ليست بالقوة التى قد تنتجها خلية الوقود.

انواع خلايا الوقود:- 
Proton Exchange Membrane (PEM) 
وهى تعتبر من افضل انواع خلايا الوقود و اصغرها فى الحجم بالنسبة للطاقة الناتجة منها .

وفى هذا النوع يستخدم غشاء من مادة البوليمر فى الحالة الصلبة وهذا يقلل من درجة حرارة التفاعل و يزيد من الكفاءة واسرع فى البدء و الاستجابة.

وهذا النوع من خلايا الوقود هو الاكثر انتشارا فى العالم كما انه هو المستخدم فى مجالات السيارات لصغر حجمه . 
Alkaline :- 
الالكالاين يستخدم فى هذا النوع من خلايا الوقود ولكن المشكلة الاساسية لهذا النوع على الرغم من قوة التيار الناتج هى انه يحتاج الى هيدروجين نقى تماما و اكسجين نقى تماما حتى يبدأ التفاعل وهذا النوع يعتبر من اقدم الانواع حيث اخترع فى عام 1960

Phosphoric Acid :- 
وهذا النوع لا يستخدم فى مجالات الصناعة بسبب كبر حجمة و زيادة درجة حرارة التفاعل بشدة و تأكل الالكتروليد احيانا بسبب الحرارة. 
Molten Carbonate:- 
هذا النوع من اكثر خلايا الوقود تعقيدا حيث انه يتطلب درجة حرارة عالية لبدء التفاعل علاوة على حجمه الكبير و يستخدم في محطات توليد الطاقة 
Solid Oxide :- 
وهو ايضا يحتاج إلى حرارة عالية لبدء التفاعل ولكن يميزه قله كمية الأكسجين و الهيدروجين المستخدمة في توليد نفس الكمية من الطاقة بالمقارنة بالأنواع الأخرى.

ومن هذا نرى ان النوع الاول هو الذى يهمنا فى هذا التقرير وهذا حيث انه النوع المستخدم فى السيارات و سوف اقوم فى السطور التالية بالتكلم عنة ان شاء الله بالتفصيل وسوف اشرح طريقة عمله ومميزاته لانه ما يهمنا فى هذا الموضوع .

Proton Exchange Membrane (PEM)


يتكون كما بالشكل,,



· القطب الموجب Anode 
· القطب السالب Cathode
· الالكتروليد Proton Exchange Membrance
· المحفز catalyst 

وبكل بساطة تعتمد فكرة عمله على انتقال ذرات الهيدروجين من الانود القطب الموجب الى ذرات الاكسجين الموجودة بالكاثود القطب السالب ومع مرورها وتفاعلها يتولد تيار كهربى و يكون ناتج التفاعل هو الماء , و المعادلات التالية توضح العمل:-

Anode side:
2H2 => 4H+ + 4e- 

Cathode side:
O2 + 4H+ + 4e- => 2H2O

Net reaction:
2H2 + O2 => 2H2O

طريقة العمل بالتفصيل:-





ناحية الكاثود:-

يتم دفع الاكسجين الى الكاثود و يمر خلال المحفز catalyst الذى يقوم بشطر ذرة الاكسجين الى ايونين سالبين O-


ناحية الانود:-

كما نرى بالشكل يتم ضغط و دفع ذرات الهيدروجين الى خلية الوقود من ناحية الانود –القطب الموجب- وعند دخول الهيدروجين المضغوط الى الانود يمر اولا عبر المحفز catalyst وهذا المحفز يقوم بشطر ذرة الهيدروجين H2 الى ايونين من الهيدروجين الموجب H+ , H+ و ينتج من هذا الانشطار الكترونين e- .

هذه الالكترونات هي المسببة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية وبعد ذلك تكمل الدائرة طريقها حيث تندفع ايونات الهيدروجين الموجبة ناحية الشحنة السالبة من ايونات الأكسجين لتتحد معا و تكون الماء كما بالمعادلات السابقة.

وتخرج الخلية الواحدة من خلايا الوقود تقريبا 0.7 فولت ويتم توصيل اكثر من خلية على التوالى للحصول على قيمة الفولت المطلوب.

وتعبر المشكلة الاساسية فى هذا النوع و التى عاقت دون دخوله فى مجال السيارات لفترة طويلة هى انه لتوليد الطاقة منه نحتاج الى اكسجين و هيدروجين بالنسبة للاكسجين فمن السهل الحصول عليه من الهواء الجوى و متوافر و لكن المشكلة الحقيقية كانت فى الهيدروجين حيث انه لا يتواجد الا فى طبقات الهواء العليا و استخلاصه كان نوعا ما صعبا ولذلك ظل العلماء يبحثون عن وسيلة اخرى لتوليد الطاقة غير الهيدروجين

ولكن فى النهاية توصلوا الى طريقة فعاله و عملية جدا وهى تعتمد على تحويل الهيدروكربونات او الكحول ( الوقود الكحولى ) الى هيدروجين يمكن استخدامه فى خلايا الوقود و هذا عن طريق جهاز يسمى جهاز اعادة التأليف عن طريق الوسيط الكميائى او reformer.

ولكن كما يقل لا يوجد شئ كامل حيث ان هذه الطريقة يخرج منها درجة حرارة عالية و الهيدروجين الخارج غير نقى مما يقلل من كفاءة خلية الوقود
ومن الابحاث الحديثة التى يجريها العلماء حاليا وجد انه قد يمكن الاستغاضه عن الهيدروجين بالغاز الطبيعى - البر وبان و الميثان- propane and methanol حيث يسهل الحصول على الغاز الطبيعى بسهوله .

ويتعبر الميثان اكثر الغازات ترشيحا ليكون المستخدم فى السيارات الحديثة لسهولة الحصول عليه و سهوله شطره .


هل خلايا الوقود افضل فعلا ؟


ربما السؤال الذى قد يأتى على مخيلتك الان هل خلايا الوقود افضل للاستخدام فى السيارات ام لا ؟ هل تعطينا كفاءة اعلى تحعلها ندا للتقنيات المستخدمة حاليا. وهذا ما سوف نقوم بمناقشتة فى السطور القادمة ان شاء الله.

لكى نعرف هل خلايا الوقود افضل بالفعل سوف نقوم اولا بدراسة كفاءة السيارة عند استخدام خلايا الوقود و كفاءة السيارة عند استخدام المحرك الحرارى التقليدى و ايضا كفاءة السيارة عند استخدام المحرك الكهربى وبعدها يمكن ان نحدد ايهم افضل.

اولا:-خلايا الوقود و السيارات:-

حسب الاختبارات الحديثة للسيارات التى تستخدم خلايا الوقود وجد انه اذا قمنا بأستعمال هيدروجين نقى تماما فأنه يمكن ان نحصل على طاقة بكفاءة تصل الى 80 % تقريبا , ولكن كما اوضحنا من قبل انه لا يمكن الحصول على الهيدروجين النقى بسهولة خاصة فى السيارات و لذلك يستخدم بدل منه الوقود الكحولى او الهيدروكربونات ولكنها تخرج هيدروجين غير نقى تماما مما يسبب نقص فى الكفاءة لتصل من 40 الى 30 %
تقريبا.

هذا بالنسبة للطاقة الكهربية الخارجة فى السيارات مازلنا نحتاج الى تحويل هذة الطاقة الكهربية الى طاقة حركية عن طريق موتور و الاختبارات الاخير اسفرت عن انه تقريبا تصل الكفاءة الكلية النهائية الخارجة لى على هيئة طاقة حركية من الموتور تصل الى من 32 % الى 24 % تقريبا .

ثانيا:-المحركات الحرارية و السيارات:-

المحركات الحرارية هى المحركات التى تستخدم الوقود الحفرى – الديزيل او البنزين – فى توليد طاقة حرارية عن طريق حرق هذا الوقود و تحول هذة الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة حركية . وهذا هو المحرك التقليدى المستخدم فى السيارات كلها.

حسب الاختبارات التى تم اجرائها على هذا النوع من المحركات لمعرفة الكفاءة الفعلية المستفادة من هذا المحرك و لا تتفاجأ من الامر ولكنه وجد عمليا ان الكفاءة الكلية لهذا النوع من المحركات منخفضة جدا جدا تصل الى 20 % فقط !!!!!!!!!

ولا تندهش من الرقم و لكنه فعليا حيث ان الحرارة المتولدة من حرق الوقود تفقد على هيئة حرارة مع غازات العادم الخارج او تفقد من خلال دورة التبريد فى السيارة و لاداعى لذكر المفاقيد الاخرى الموجودة فى صندوق التروس و الكرونة اذا وجدت و الخ

ثالثا:-المحركات الكهربية و السيارات:-

المحركات الكهربية موجود فى السيارات منذ مدة طويلة و هى تعتمد على فكرة وجود محرك كهربى تقليدى يعمل بالبطاريات 

و اثبتت الاختبارات على هذا النوع من المحركات و قد تندهش للمرة الثانية انه عالى الكفاءة جدا قد تصل الكفاءه الكلية 72 % تقريبا 
وهذا يعنى انه افضل الانواع استخداما ولكن العيب القاتل فى هذا النوع هو احتياجة الدائم الى الشحن للبطاريات ولذلك يتخدم فى الاماكن المغلقة مثل ملاعب الجولف و الشركات الضخمة و الجامعات ( فى الدول المتقدمة بالطبع J) .

ومما سبق يمكننا الحكم اى الانظمة الافضل و الاعلى كفاءه فى الاستخدام فى السيارات و لكن يجب ملاحظة المعايير الفنية التى تبين ان كان هذا النوع من السيارات افضل ام لا

وهذة المعايير هى:-

1- هل السيارة سهلة الاستخدام و قابلة للصيانة.
2- هل السيارة سهلة اعادة التذويد بالوقود او الطاقة
3- ما هى المسافة التى يمكن ان تقطعها قبل اعادة التذويد بالطاقة
4- كم هى سرعتها بالمقارنة بالسيارات الاخرى
5- ما مقدار التلوث البيئى الذى تسببه


طبعا يمكننا الان اجابه السؤال بأنفسنا وهو ان تقنية خلايا الوقود تفوقت و بجدارة عن التقنيات الموجوده حاليا.

خلايا الوقود و استخدمها فى السيارات:-

فى البداية بدأ استخدام خلايا الوقود فى المركبات الكبيرة وخاصة الاتوبيسات Buses وذلك لكبر حجم خلايا الوقود فى البداية ولكن مع التطور المستمر صغر حجم خلية الوقود جدا لدرجة جعلها تصلح فى الاستخدام فى السيارات الصغيرة



وبدأت بالفعل خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية من النوع PEM السابق شرحه فى الدخول فى عالم السيارات ومن المفترض ان تحل محل السيارات ذات المحركات التقليدية فى المستقبل القريب جدا و المتوقع ان تبدأ فى الانتشار الواسع فى السيارات بعد سنة 2010 و السيارات الموجود حالية تستخدم الميثيلين كما قلنا من قبل كما ويوجد بعض الشركات قد طورت نوع خاص من الوقود يمكن يمكن استخلاص من الهيدروجين و مازالت الشركات حتى هذة اللحظة تحاول تطوير وسائل اخرى لاستخلاص الهيدروجين بطريقة افضل و انقى لكى تذيد من كفاءة خلية الوقود.

امثلة للسيارات التى تستخدم خلايا الوقود فى الوقت الحالى:-

انتشرت فى الفترة الاخيرة السيارات التى تستخدم خلايا الوقود و اظن ان معظمنا سمع عن السيارات التى تعمل بالهيدروجين والتى هى نفسها السيارات التى تعمل بخلايا الوقود

ولقد سمعت ان الممثل السابق و حاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا الحالى ارلوند شوازنيجر قد تم اهدائه سيارة هامر H2 و التى تعمل بتقنية خلايا الوقود كهدية و تقديرا من شركة هامر عن مجهوداته الجميل ( التى لا اعرفها صراحة ).

وهذا مجموعة من صور للسيارات المتوافرة فى الاسواق حاليا و التى تعمل بتقنية خلايا الوقود.

متقووووووووول 
​


----------



## zaid zaid (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*مجموعة اسئلة*

شكرا لك اخ امين على المعلومات المفيدة والجهد الكبير
تتبادر الى الذهن مجموعة من الاسئلة بعد كل ذلك الشرح وهي:-
1- كم وصلت اسعار خلايا الوقود اليوم وكم نحتاج منها لتشغيل السيارة الاعتيادية؟؟
2- ما هي مصادر الهيدروجين الانسب وكم كلفة انتاجه والطاقة اللازمة لانتاجه؟؟
3- كم هي الكفاءة وفق اخر التطورات في خلايا ومحركات السيارات الكهربائية؟؟
4- كم العمر الزمني لتلك الخلايا لحساب الجدوى الاقتصادية لها؟؟
5- كم نسبة الطاقة اللازمة لتحليل الماء وكم نسبة الطاقة الناتجة من استخدام الهيدروجين الناتج في خلايا الوقود لان الامر كما يبدو هنا يتحدد بقانون حفظ الطاقة ولكن كم نسبة الخسارة ؟؟؟
6- ما هي الجدوى الاقتصادية من استخدام الهيدروجين بمحرك احتراق معدل ؟؟
تحياتي لكل احباب المنتدى
زيد


----------



## aminabdulhady (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*طرح أول سيارات مرسيدس بي*كلاس بخلايا الوقود*

طرح أول سيارات مرسيدس بي*كلاس بخلايا الوقود

لوس أنجيليس-أعلنت شركة مرسيدس الألمانية لتصنيع السيارات عن طرح أول سياراتها "بي*كلاس" التي تعمل بخلايا الوقود للمستهلكين في الولايات المتحدة قبل نهاية العام الجاري ، حيث من المقرر أن تسير نحو 70 سيارة في شوارع كاليفورنيا بحلول عام 2012 . 

وأتيحت السيارات لعملاء مختارين على أساس تأجيري وكشف عنها النقاب في معرض لوس أنجيليس للسيارات الذي أقيم مؤخرا. 

وذكرت الشركة أنها أول من طرح حتي الآن من بين شركات إنتاج السيارات سيارة علي الطرق تعمل بخلايا الوقود لا ينتج عنها أي انبعاثات كربونية ، والحاصلة على شهادات من وكالة حماية البيئة الأوروبية وهيئة الموارد الجوية بكاليفورنيا. 

ويصل مدى السيارة " بي*كلاس إف *سيل" التى تعمل بخلايا الوقود إلى نحو 400 كيلومتر. ويعد الأساس التقني لنظام القيادة هو الجيل الأحدث والأكثر كفائة لخلايا الوقود والذي يعد أصغر بنسبة 40% من النظام الموجود في سيارات "إيه*كلاس إف*سيل" ، والتي تخضع لتجارب عملية في أمريكا منذ عام 2004 . 

وتزود السيارة بمحرك كهربائي بقدرة 100 كيلووات/136 حصانا ، والذي ينتج عزم قدره 290 نيوتن.متر . وتولد خلايا الوقود الطاقة الكهربائية في السيارة نتيجة لتفاعل كيميائي بين الأكسجين والهيدروجين ، ما ينتج عنه مياه نقية فقط ولا يخلف أي انبعاثات. 

ويخزن الهيدروجين المستخدم لتشغيل خلية الوقود في ثلاث خزانات تحت ضغط 700 بار. ويوجد بكل خزان أقل من أربعة كيلوجرامات من الوقود الغازي. وتغلق الخزانات من الخارج بطريقة محكمة ويمكن إعادة ملئها في أقل من ثلاث دقائق. 

يشار إلى أنه يوجد حاليا خمس محطات عامة للتزويد بالهيدروجين في منطقة "لوس أنجيليس" الكبرى ، حيث من المقرر افتتاح أربع محطات أخرى الشهر الجاري ، بالإضافة إلى محطة أخرى في منطقة "سان فرانسيسكو باي" . "د ب أ 

تحياتي
امين عبدالهادي

منفوووووووووووووول يا معلم​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2011)

...................................


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

